# 한 여자를 찍었지



## panview

Hi.I wonder what the meaning of the following from lyrics of 샤방샤방:
한 여자를 찍었지  [아름다운 그녀 모습


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> 한 여자를 찍었지  [아름다운 그녀 모습



That means, "I chose a girl. The beautiful image of her..."


----------



## vientito

would that not be simply "just take a snapshot (with camera) or record (with v-cam)" ?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> would that not be simply "just take a snapshot (with camera) or record (with v-cam)" ?



You have brought up the point that I did not come up with when I wrote down my first reply. The meaning of 찍다 here can actually vary depending on how you look at that verse. From choosing, to striking her with an axe, to taking a photo of her, and to doing something else. That's because the song don't narrow down its meaning to a specific one. I guess that the song writer intended to leaves it open or a bit vague for a variety of interpretations. We all know how lyrics work: the more vague the better.  



> 누구나 사랑하는 / 매력적인 내가 / 한여자를 찍었지 / 아름다운 그녀 모습 / 너무나 섹시해


----------



## panview

Kross said:


> 누구나 사랑하는 매력적인 내가


Thank you.So the meaning of the this sentence you quoted above maybe:'I'm charming,everybody love me'.or' I'm the person whoever will love'. 誰もが愛する魅力的な俺が.  [谁都爱的富有魅力的我？]


----------



## Kross

panview said:


> Thank you.So the meaning of the this sentence you quoted above maybe:'I'm charming,everybody love me'.or' I'm the person whoever will love'. 誰もが愛する魅力的な俺が.  [谁都爱的富有魅力的我？]


I'd say, "I am the charming one whom anybody loves"


----------

